# Thought I’d bore everyone…



## Brink (May 30, 2021)

I’m still around, been getting pulled in too many directions at once.

here’s a few projects I’ve done.

first up, bookshelf.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 8


----------



## Brink (May 30, 2021)

Restored a stencil maker

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 11


----------



## Brink (May 30, 2021)

Repurposed an ice box into a liquor cabinet

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 7 | Creative 1


----------



## Brink (May 30, 2021)

Made a record album stand.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Brink (May 30, 2021)

Simple desk in cherry

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Brink (May 30, 2021)

Simple desk #2 in black walnut

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 10


----------



## Brink (May 30, 2021)

Refinished the top of the workbench/console from three years ago

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 8


----------



## Arn213 (May 30, 2021)

Amazing craftsmanship, impeccable detail, great execution and beautiful scope of work Brink! The work bench for me is the “cream of the crop”! Wow, yours and @Mike1950 are my favorite. That workbench takes it to a whole different level of utility and functionality- truly a work of art and if this was in a high end furniture showroom, people would gravitate to it like “bees on honey”.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Great Post 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Tom Smart (May 30, 2021)

Great way to jump back in, Monkeyman!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## DLJeffs (May 30, 2021)

Not boring at all. That first picture takes the prize though. Really cool photo.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Nature Man (May 30, 2021)

Worth the wait for us! It was a genuine treat to see your projects! Inspirational! Chuck

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## William Tanner (May 30, 2021)

I agree with what Arn said. I did enjoy pursuing your choice of whiskey.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 30, 2021)

Very cool Brinkster, I was thinking about you the other day and wondering how you have been. Looks like your doing just fine by the level of your work as usual. I have missed seeing your work here. Such amazing craftsmanship from a hand tool guy. I just had to explain to my Betty the difference between how I do woodworking as a power tool guy and how you a hand tool guy does woodworking. Always impressed with your work my friend.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (May 30, 2021)

Great to see you again John, incredible work!! The icebox is my favorite, I've always wanted to make one. Following closely behind is the workbench but all of the projects are awesomely cool!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## phinds (May 30, 2021)

Very nice work !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (May 30, 2021)

Cool stuff Brink! What is that on the wall above the work bench?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 30, 2021)

Brink, I love razzin ya, but even more so, I love your projects. Keep it up man. Er...I mean monkeyman...

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Brink (May 31, 2021)

barry richardson said:


> Cool stuff Brink! What is that on the wall above the work bench?


It’s a polished piece of root from an Asian tree.


----------



## Arn213 (May 31, 2021)

Brink outside of the exemplary work, I am fascinated with the hand tools. The first photo of what appears to be a vintage plough plane that performs that dado cut looks unusual as it has a arm bracket guide- who makes it and is it English or Scottish or neither? Thank you.

Arn


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (May 31, 2021)

Brink said:


> Restored a stencil maker
> 
> View attachment 210003
> 
> ...


First stencil press I've ever seen. Neat tool. How did you find it?


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (May 31, 2021)

Love that icebox. Brings back old memories of visiting my great aunt back in the 1950s and she still used two iceboxes. While I was there with my parents one day, the iceman came in with one block of ice in each hand. I have no idea how much they weighed but they were not small. It was a whole different world in those days.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## sprucegum (May 31, 2021)

All very nice work, glad to see you are getting some good use out of your antique tools. Great repurpose of the ice box, very nicely stocked. I picked up a bottle of Knob Creek 100 proof rye last week, first time ever but it won't be the last. I generally prefer rye over bourbon but will never turn down either if offered.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## sprucegum (May 31, 2021)

FranklinWorkshops said:


> Love that icebox. Brings back old memories of visiting my great aunt back in the 1950s and she still used two iceboxes. While I was there with my parents one day, the iceman came in with one block of ice in each hand. I have no idea how much they weighed but they were not small. It was a whole different world in those days.


I missed the ice box days by a few years but there sure were a lot of them in attics when I was a kid. Wish I had grabbed a few that went to the dump or were sold for next to nothing.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## djg (May 31, 2021)

Half the photos locked up on me but I did see a lot of your projects. I'm fond of the ice box/liquor cabinet (I don't know why) but there's too many others I like to say 'Wow!' individually. So I'll just say Wow! Amazing you do all your profiles with hand tools. True talent.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Brink (May 31, 2021)

Tom Smart said:


> Great way to jump back in, Monkeyman!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Brink (May 31, 2021)

FranklinWorkshops said:


> First stencil press I've ever seen. Neat tool. How did you find it?


It was gifted to me after refinishing a coffee table

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Brink (May 31, 2021)

Arn213 said:


> Brink outside of the exemplary work, I am fascinated with the hand tools. The first photo of what appears to be a vintage plough plane that performs that dado cut looks unusual as it has a arm bracket guide- who makes it and is it English or Scottish or neither? Thank you.
> 
> Arn


That is one of the two Stanley 45’s I own. It’s a combination plane, does everything, but not one thing well.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tom Smart (May 31, 2021)

Brink said:


> View attachment 210122


Yes sir, that completes the return.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jun 1, 2021)

Brink said:


> Repurposed an ice box into a liquor cabinet
> 
> View attachment 210008
> 
> ...


Looks a lot like worm free American Chestnut. However, Ash and Sassafras can mimic as well. Did you ID the wood? Either way, great project.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arn213 (Jun 1, 2021)

Mr. Peet said:


> Looks a lot like worm free American Chestnut. However, Ash and Sassafras can mimic as well. Did you ID the wood? Either way, great project.


I am curious too, but that is going to be tough to ID because they all have thick gauge rings and very porous- the sassafras aroma will give it away, but now you are contending with other species that looks the same way like oak, ash you mentioned, black ash, white ash, green ash, chestnut you mentioned, catalpa.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jun 1, 2021)

Arn213 said:


> I am curious too, but that is going to be tough to ID because they all have thick gauge rings and very porous- the sassafras aroma will give it away, but now you are contending with other species that looks the same way like oak, ash you mentioned, black ash, white ash, green ash, chestnut you mentioned, catalpa.....


That is a very common pattern ice box. Catalpa was not used because of movement issue. Sure someone somewhere did, just never seen it. Black ash was rarely used because of ring separation. Oaks were often reserved for porcelain lined and galvanized units for tanic acid issues. Hickory, elm and ash were more common on the zinc lined and straight steel. I did not see any noticeable rays, so discounted oaks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arn213 (Jun 1, 2021)

I


Mr. Peet said:


> That is a very common pattern ice box. Catalpa was not used because of movement issue. Sure someone somewhere did, just never seen it. Black ash was rarely used because of ring separation. Oaks were often reserved for porcelain lined and galvanized units for tanic acid issues. Hickory, elm and ash were more common on the zinc lined and straight steel. I did not see any noticeable rays, so discounted oaks.


You made some good points, but with all do respect Mark, oak was widely used during the 1900’s and I am basing that on the “Arts & Craft” movement that started at the 1890’s towards the teens in the 1920’s. This piece was probably made in circa early 1900’s- I believe that the the surface, stiles, rails and base are oak and the panels are ash. Though, the surface top looks like a mix of oak and ash. We’ll Brink you would have a better idea as you work on this piece- help?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Jun 1, 2021)

I vote for chestnut, a very stable wood that is also water resistant and would be widely available and cheap in Vermont where this box was made in the early 1900s.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Jun 2, 2021)

Brink - I bow to awesomeness!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Great Post 2


----------



## Albert Kiebert (Jun 2, 2021)

Lots of nice projects you have been working on. We used that same Stencil machine when I was in the Navy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jasonb (Jun 3, 2021)

Too cool... I've never looked up what the ice boxes actually use to look like. Ever since I was little I've grown up with this repurposed one.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jun 4, 2021)

jasonb said:


> Too cool... I've never looked up what the ice boxes actually use to look like. Ever since I was little I've grown up with this repurposed one.
> 
> View attachment 210337


Looks like a dresser....


----------



## Gdurfey (Jun 4, 2021)

Your work always amazes me. Thanks for sharing Brink!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Brink (Jun 5, 2021)

Mr. Peet said:


> That is a very common pattern ice box. Catalpa was not used because of movement issue. Sure someone somewhere did, just never seen it. Black ash was rarely used because of ring separation. Oaks were often reserved for porcelain lined and galvanized units for tanic acid issues. Hickory, elm and ash were more common on the zinc lined and straight steel. I did not see any noticeable rays, so discounted oaks.





Mr. Peet said:


> Looks a lot like worm free American Chestnut. However, Ash and Sassafras can mimic as well. Did you ID the wood? Either way, great project.


I didn’t ID it. Figured it was white oak. I mistake ash for oak too often

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jason Martin (Jun 19, 2021)

Awesome work! I am blown away by the workbench, that is a true work of art. Keep sharing pictures of your projects!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

